# Weekend EPL



## jamesgalt (Nov 6, 2008)

*Middlesbrough +3/4* over Aston Villa


Aston Villa's storybook start to the season is officially over.  They totally lacked luster in their 2-0 loss at hapless Newcastle last week.  Boro has been looking sharp and will take advantage of a sliding Villa side this weekend.  Look for Middlesbrough to snatch all 3 points away at Aston Villa on Sunday.


----------

